# Japanese Toy Show new models



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Fujimi:

New Fiat 500 
Ferrari Dino 206
R35 GT-R Spec V and Club Sport
1/20 McLaren MP4/6
1/24 20" BBS wheels

Aoshima:

Mitsubishi EVO X & Option version
R35 GT-R Spec V (get the Fujimi if you're serious)

Tamiya:

Nissan Fairlady Z 34 (aka 370Z)

I've already pre-ordered the wheels and the Fiat. Hopefully the Abarth will come out later on.
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Of course they have a GT-R!


----------

